# Penn State 2 HP dust collector review



## GFactor (Jan 8, 2014)

Sounds like even a simple, cheap, chip separator would be very useful in protecting the impeller. They probably don't include a screen since most people will use a separator in one form or another. It will save your impeller and limit the times you have to empty the bag. A Win - Win.

Cheers!


----------



## PPK (Mar 8, 2016)

Yeah, I have a home made trash can style cyclone, but its made for my shopvac (predecessor to this) and I've not switched it over yet. I may just build a whole new one that's scaled up. Its the "Thien Cyclone Separator Lid" which works amazingly well. I built mine for about $20-30.


----------



## ssnvet (Jan 10, 2012)

I have the 2 HP grizzly and aside from the canister, this Penn unit looks identical…. probably rolled off the same assembly line in China, but were painted different colors for different contracts.

Mine is very loud… kind of like a howling noise… but it's air flow and air getting beat up by the impellor. Not bearing noise or out of balance noise.

I agree 100% that these 2 HP units far out-suck the 1.5 HP units.

And if it's a true 2 HP, it has to run off 220 vac.

Sound like you got a solid machine for a great price.

I like the pleated filter canisters, but in all honesty, we run multiple bag systems where I work and they are just fine. Once seasoned with a dust cake on the inner wall, felt style bags actually filter a lot of the fine stuff.


----------



## Tennwood (Sep 9, 2009)

I bought the 1-1/2 HP Penn State, with the pleated canister, back in 2009 and it is still running fine. I wrote a review back then but it apparently fell off the Lumberjock's cliff awhile back. The only issue I have now with it is that it is starting to click when winding down. (bearing or ?) It seem to function fine otherwise. It is loud though, but I think all the single stage DCs are. I put a dust deputy (see review: http://lumberjocks.com/reviews/3983) in the system and get almost no dust or chips in the bag now. Even at 1-1/2 HP and with the cyclone separator in the system, I have a 35+ foot run to my jointer and it does fine. 
I am sure you will enjoy it.


----------



## DRSWoody (Aug 16, 2014)

I have the 1 1/2 HP Penn state also My table saw is only 10 ft away. My Dewalt planer and Jet jointer are 30' away and by far the most dust/shavings producers in my shop. The 1 1/2 HP does a fine job and has never plugged a pipe in the 3 yrs I've owned it. I use a 30 gal chip collector with a vortex lid it catches about 75% of the chips that never go through the impeller. It is quite loud but my shop has 6" insulated walls and ceiling so it doesn't annoy the neighbors.


----------



## libraryman (Feb 23, 2008)

I bought this dust collector quit awhile back and really like it. I noticed an improvement in performance when I switched the standard 110volt wiring to 220volt. It was very easy to do. I too wish I had a canister .. the bags need vacuuming often inside to work properly.


----------



## scottfl (Jul 1, 2016)

Hi all, like many of oyu, I have spent countless hours researching before deciding on a psi tempest cyclone. However, I was told by their customer service yesterday that they were discontinuing their entire line of cyclone dust collectors! Guess I'll be going with oneida now


----------

